
When the Apollo 14 Lunar Lander had to be patched in 90 mins - sassyboy
https://twitter.com/chrissanders88/status/882647372903436288
======
valuearb
I'm betting he didn't write his unit tests.

~~~
zachrose
From what I remember this was before the invention of unit tests, when the
closest thing was inline checks and exceptions.

